# Indy's Journal- My Morgan Colt



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I have always wanted to raise a foal that is 100% mine, and my dream is finally coming true through Indy! His registered name is Oregon Splish Splash and he is 6/8 Lippet Morgan and 98% Foundation bred. He was born on June 28, 2012, and I got him when he was 6 days old. I named him Indy because it stands for indago (I think that is how you spell it) and he has blue eyes which is very rare in Morgans. I bought him with money that I worked very hard for, and he was not cheap.

Indy is a very sweet boy, most of the time! He has his moments, like sometimes he trys to nip me, but I stopped that quickly. The pictures are of him as a newborn, one of him a few weeks ago, and two that I took yesterday. As you can see, he is not very respectful of his mom. He likes to nip, kick, and mount her. But all I care is that he is respectful to me! Which he is for the most part. 

What is really funny, is that he LOVES people. The more, the better! We had lots of friends over and they came out to see him. Three were petting him and about ten were off to the side talking. He looked at the three, and then at the big group, and suddenly came to the decision that more people means more attention. He ran over to the middle of the big group and was nuzzling them, so of course they couldn't resist his charm!

I just love him to death!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures I like-


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Super, super, super cute. He looks like a real corker!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, tinyliny!

Indy got his very first farrier visit yesterday. My Grandpa, who is also my farrier, came out to pick up his horses that were at my house and he noticed that Indy could use a trim. So I went and got my dad's farrier tools and Indy's halter. We haltered Indy and Grandpa picked up one of his front hooves. He picked it out with a hoof pick and then got his nippers and started to cut of the long part of the hoof. Well, Indy thought that that was pretty scary and he tried to jerk his hoof away and was tossing his head. We got him calmed down and finished the hoof. He was acually more scared of the nippers than the rasp!

We finished the other hooves and he almost fell down once because he still doesn't have his balance down very good yet. I guess I know what I need to work on ! He also doesn't like having his back hooves held up for very long, so I'll work on that also. After we were done, I gave him some oats and then let him go.

Indy and his mother, Darling, were in the lower half of a big pasture and Grandpa's two horses were in the upper half. After Grandpa had taken his horses away, we took down the temporary fence that split the pasture. Darling was the first to discover that their pasture was suddenly twice as big! She ran out there to investigate and Indy quickly followed. It was the one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. Indy was very excited and was galloping as fast as he could and Darling was not far behind. Darling's thick, dark tail was flying and Indy's little curly flag was sticking straight up! I will be sad when Darling goes back to her owner. She is the sweetest mare ever and her personality is starting to rub off on Indy.


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

I love Morgans! I think he's going to be a real looker!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Beatha.

Indy is starting to get hard to catch. The smart little guy figured out that every time he gets caught, he gets worked. I will try catching him, feeding him, and letting him go with out being worked. That should probably help.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy is such a sweety, he always comes up to me when I go out into the pasture. 

He is learning so fast! Now he stands very patiently when he is tied, much better that most adult horses I know! He also will let he touch him all over including on the inside of his back legs and in his ears. I can also wrap a lead rope tightly around his belly like a girth.

I will post more pictures soon.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

This is only letting me post one picture at a time for some reason, so I guess I'll do it that way!

This is a picture of Indy sleeping, my grandpa petting him, and one of our dogs laying on him! It is taken from my phone so it isn't very good.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy aka Mr. Cutsie


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy's mother, Marvelous Ima Darling.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy, aka Mr. Friendly!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

A shadow picture!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy is growing so fast! He is also really smart and learns quickly. Here is a list of things he can do now-

1. He can lead really well

2. He will pick up his hooves with NO HALTER ON and hold them up for a good length of time. YEAH!

3. He will let me touch him anywhere with no halter on without walking away.

4. He will let me lean on him (very gently) and wrap my arms around him tightly like a girth.

5. He lets me fondle his ears and stick my fingers in them.

6. He will follow me away from his mother and I can lead him really far away.

7. He ties really well and doesn't fight it at all.


And probably a lot more things that I am not thinking of right now!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

_I liked him so much , I sketched him._


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing, tinyliny! Those look exactly like him! Thank you I wish I could draw that well. And I don't blame you for loving him


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought of some more things Indy can do now-

8. He respects me now and hardly ever tries to nip me anymore.

9. He is very tolerant of strangers, but that is more of his personalty than his training

10. He will move his hind quarters over if I give them a gentle push.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy's training is coming along really well. Yesterday, I taught him to back up. I tapped his chest and as soon as he started to step back, I stopped tapping and petted and praised him. He figured it out really fast and within one minute he was stepping back as soon as I tapped him. He is so smart!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy is soooo cute! He is learning really fast!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

He ties really well and never fights it. Isn't he handsome?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

He loves the dogs.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

"I am a teething baby, what do you expect?"


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

He is starting to get a real mane...


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy loves to be groomed!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

My pretty boy!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

A bunch more pictures!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

"Ummmm, what's that big thing sitting in my pasture?"


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just had to post these pictures of one of Indy's pasture mates, a 6 month old Pyranees named Sophie.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy meeting my donkey, Grady.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a handsome horse with a lot of personality Do you pland to show him? what discipline will you ride him in?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> He's a handsome horse with a lot of personality Do you pland to show him? what discipline will you ride him in?


Thanks. I will train him western because that is my main style of riding, but then later on I may teach him English riding. I will do serious trail riding and, hopefully, endurance races with him. Maybe I might even try something like gaming or barrel racing! Here is a picture of him doing a sliding stop and jumping over a bush when he was just a few days old!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Another picture of Indy and I thought I would add a picture of his sire just for the fun of it. His sire's name is Marvelous Intrigue.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

And here is a picture of Indy's sire when he was the same age as Indy is right now.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought a leather halter to leave on Indy because he is a pain to catch. After a little bit, I caught him and put it on. Then I led him around and away from his buddys. It is a VERY windy day today and he was scared of a certain chain rattling on the gate, so I got him to walk past in several times and then he didn't care so much. I tied him up, and walked away. He did well so I untied him and led him around some more. Then I stopped him and picked up all four hooves, and he stood there very nicely. He was doing so well that I let him go. Later we practiced putting on hobbles and walking around with a lead tied around his belly like a cinch. He is doing wonderful with everything!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't been on here in a while so here is a bunch of pictures of Indy and his first snow-


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

And some more-


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

And one of Paragon being grumpy because Indy got to close to his food.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found this, but glad I did as I love your little guy. My first horse is a Morgan, and she has me hooked on them for good- love the size, the personality, the kindness. There are a few pictures where you can just see that "Morgan face" on Indy, and the kind eye. He looks like a ton of fun, can't wait to follow along and see how he continues to grow!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Super cool pictures-he's looking great!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

egrogan said:


> Just found this, but glad I did as I love your little guy. My first horse is a Morgan, and she has me hooked on them for good- love the size, the personality, the kindness. There are a few pictures where you can just see that "Morgan face" on Indy, and the kind eye. He looks like a ton of fun, can't wait to follow along and see how he continues to grow!


Yes, I love Morgans so much. Indy's mother was the sweetest mare I have ever met and he seems to be following in her hoof prints, although he does have his naughty colt moments at times! :wink:


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Super cool pictures-he's looking great!


Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shamwow! handsome dude, and Indy is a handsome "dudelet".


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't done an update in a while, so here are some recent pictures of Indy. He is coming along wonderfully in his training and as you can see, I have been tying various thing on his back. He doesn't care at all! I attached a picture of Grady and Paragon also.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Indy is SO cute! I have a colt about the same age.....they are something special aren't they?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

prairiewindlady said:


> Indy is SO cute! I have a colt about the same age.....they are something special aren't they?


Thanks. And yes, I agree, they are very special!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I took some more pictures of Indy, but I don't have time to upload them now. Soon!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, here they are!

















I love this picture-so funny! They really were nipping and bugging each other!








This one shows how big Indy is getting compared to Paragon who is 14.2 hh.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

He also got his first hoof trim by the farrier. He had never met her before and she used a lot of tools that he had never seen before, but he did amazing! The farrier even commented that he did unusually well and that I had definitely done my "homework" with him.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are some more pictures! I dewormed him today and he didn't mind it near as much as I expected him too.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Indy is now officially a gelding! The vet came out today and did it. He didn't want to lay down, so she had to give him an extra dose. She told me that from her experience, Morgans are usually very easy to lay down, or very difficult. She finally got him down and did the deed, then he didn't want to get back up! He got up after a while and is now fine, just sleepy and very wobbly. She commented he is very cute, heavy boned, and very hairy. I tend to agree.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

If anyone wants an update on what Indy has been up to lately, go here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/does-anyone-want-cuteness-overload-159961/

If you haven't found it already.


----------

